# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Sunday evening quiz

## nawthun

Hi,

I've not visited this site for quite a while, been occupied with "stuff".

Could someone please tell me, is the Sunday evening quiz still on or is that a thing of the past?

Tks,
Marv in Panama

----------


## sassylass

As far as I know, there's been no Sunday night quiz for ages.  Would you like to volunteer to host one?

----------


## nawthun

Oh gosh, I'm not sure? It was a nice way to pass the time, to mix & mingle, have a good laugh, etc. Sorry it is defunct.

----------


## Alrock

Sounds interesting... How did that work?

----------


## laguna2

Alrock, it was great fun!  Quizzie asked 20 questions, first one to answer got the points (3 first, 2 second, 1 third to answer).  Winner that week was quizzie for the next week.

----------


## golach

and the winner gets to wear this for a week http://forum.caithness.org/showthrea...3823-The-Prize!!!

----------


## AnswerQ1

hope you get a few to attend, but Canucks buying me a pint, so I would be rude to refuse her offer, psssssst dinna tell her the price of a Pint went up on Friday

----------


## AnswerQ1

> hope you get a few to attend, but Canucks buying me a pint, so I would be rude to refuse her offer, psssssst dinna tell her the price of a Pint went up on Friday




________________________________________________
http://www.learnalanguage.com/learn-chinese/

http://www.learnalanguage.com/learn-russian/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/education/subjects/zr9d7ty

http://wings.buffalo.edu/eli/

----------

